# Mit WinCC Windows Programme steuern



## bluside (13 September 2006)

Hallo

Ist es möglich mit WinCC Windows Programme zu steuern.
Ich meine nicht das öffnen von Programme sondern bestimmte funktionen zB winamp /Play  Stop  oder die Lautstärke .....


MfG
Jani


----------



## Bender25 (13 September 2006)

mit dem Mediaplayer funktioniert es. Diesen kannst du über Control´s einfügen (OCX)


----------



## bluside (13 September 2006)

und was ist mit andere Programme gibt es dafür auch ne möglichkeit


----------



## Question_mark (13 September 2006)

*Rumspielen oder ernsthafte Frage ???*

Hallo,



			
				blueside schrieb:
			
		

> und was ist mit andere Programme gibt es dafür auch ne möglichkeit



Jedes OCX-Control (sofern es von einem Programm zur Verfügung gestellt wird), kann von Win-CC (in der Theorie) über die vom OCX-Control veröffentlichten Schnittstellen angesprochen werden. 
Ich habe "in der Theorie" geschrieben, da das OCX bestimmten Anforderungen von WinCC an die Schnittstelle des OCX entsprechen muss.
Die Praxis zeigt jedoch, dass es nicht immer funktioniert, da einige OCX-Controls eben in WinCC Fehlfunktionen hervorrufen können bis zum Absturz von WinCC....
Das liegt zum Teil an WinCC (leider), zum anderen an schlampig programmierten fremden OCX-Controls. Zum anderen kann WinCC natürlich nichts dafür, wenn das Fremd-OCX einen kleinen Speicherfresser durch schlampige Programmierung enthält und letztendlich sogar das OS zum Absturz bringt (das geht, absolut kein Problem). Nur darf man dann nicht WinCC dafür verantwortlich machen.
Also ganz schön vorsichtig mit solchen Sachen....
Wenn es nicht unbedingt erforderlich ist, Finger weg von unbekannten Controls in WinCC, sonst gibt es wunderschöne "Blue screens" von Windows.
Um ein fremdes Programm über WinCC zu starten, gibt es irgendeine "Execute" Funktion in WinCC, mehr sollte man da nicht machen und die Spielereien ("hach, guck mal, da blinkt etwas und WinCC spielt iPod, bin ich nicht ein toller Programmierer") tunlichst unterlassen.



			
				blueside schrieb:
			
		

> Ist es möglich mit WinCC Windows Programme zu steuern.



Was hast Du denn konkret vor, vielleicht gibt es ja eine Lösung ?

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## bluside (13 September 2006)

Ich möchte mit WinCC mein Haus steuern, Rolladen, Licht,Heizunng usw..
zusätzlich will Windows Programme nutzen während der Runtime zB . 
Musik
TV
Internet
usw.

Ich würde die gerne fest in einem Fenster im Bild einbauen wie zB eine Grafik.
und mit Buttons das Programm aufrufen und bedienen.


----------



## Question_mark (13 September 2006)

*WinCC wird missbraucht*

Hallo,



			
				blueside schrieb:
			
		

> Ich möchte mit WinCC mein Haus steuern, Rolladen, Licht,Heizunng usw..



Naja, für eine 1024-Lizenz mit CS und RT ca. 4.500- Euronen zzgl. der erforderlichen Hardware (aber jetzt wirklich nur am unteren Limit geschätzt) für eine simple Haussteuerung hinzulegen, finde ich schon recht happpig. Und dann noch nebenbei WinCC als Entertainment Center. Vergiss es lieber...    

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## Bender25 (14 September 2006)

Wie gesagt, für Musik gibt és den Mediaplayer. Der Funktioniert. Internet kannst du den Internetexplorer integrieren. Aber wie Question_mark schon sagt ist WinCC für den "normalen Hausgebrauch" einfach zu teuer. für das Geld bekommst du ein schönes EIB Touchpanel das dies auch alles kann. Dazu noch (ich nehme mal an das du eine S7 im Haus hast) einen schöne EIB/DP Koppler von Siemens und du kannst dich austoben.


----------



## bluside (15 September 2006)

Tja das ist jetzt zu spät sich Gedanken um die Kosten zu machen.
Das meiste hab ich schon.Vieles davon aber auch gesponsert.   
Meine nächste sorge ist die Kopplung zu Eib.
Ich komme mehr aus der PCS7 Welt und hab überhaupt keine Auhnung von STEP7 .
Kann mir einer ein paar Tips geben zu DP / EIB Link.
Meine Hardware

CPU 318-2 DP
DP / EIB Link
ein paar DO , DI  ,AO , AI
TP 270
IP Scnittstelle N148/21

Danke

MfG

Jani


----------



## Question_mark (16 September 2006)

*Die bunte Welt von PCS7*

Hallo,



			
				blueside schrieb:
			
		

> Ich komme mehr aus der PCS7 Welt und hab überhaupt keine Auhnung von STEP7 .



Die PCS7 Welt ist die durchgängige Verbindung von STEP7 und WinCC. Wieso hast Du dann keine Ahnung (lt. Deinem Post) von STEP7    
Das verstehe ich jetzt nicht so richtig, kannst Du uns über die Hintergründe aufklären, ich raff das jetzt nicht....

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## bluside (16 September 2006)

Hallo Question_mark

Ich arbeite mit CFC 
In sache AWL , Datenbausteine usw. bin ich nicht so fit.
Leider hab ich auch nicht die nötige Zeit mich damit zu bescheftigen.
Ich bin am Bauen und häng die genze Zeit auf der Baustelle.
Ich muß so schnell wie möglich die Kopplung hinkriegen sonst funktioniert ein Teil der der Alage nicht , um genau zu sein  das Licht und Die Heizung.
Könntes du mir da weiter Helfen.

Danke

MfG
Jani


----------



## Bender25 (16 September 2006)

hm... also ich versteh das ganze auch nicht... wenn du schon sagst, das du EIB einsetzt wozu noch eine SPS und WinCC??
Klar kann man noch tolle Dinge in Verbindung mit einer S7 und EIB realisieren. Aber ganz so einfach ist die Sache nicht mit dieser Kopplung.

Naja. Du wirst schon wissen was du machst. 
hier der Link zu dem Profibus/EIB Koppler 
http://www.automation.siemens.com/net/html_00/produkte/020_eib_link.htm


----------



## Praktikant (17 September 2006)

hi, wende dich mal an martin j.

http://www.knx-user-club.de/forum/showthread.php?t=6147&highlight=wincc


----------

